# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Neighbors upset over snakes in condo....

## CrystalRose

This is going on near where my sister in law lives. Ugh.

http://www.jrn.com/tmj4/news/Neighbo...292310901.html

----------


## andyroof1979

Good greif

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Rule number one when you have snakes & neighbors, NEVER tell your neighbors that you have snakes, be discret whether it's one or one hundred same goes for the rodents. I know people should not have to hide but the least your neighbors know the better of you are. It only takes one neighbor that tell another neighbor or that gets upset with you for hell to break lose, and the first thing they'll use against you are your snakes.

My neighbors in my previous subdivision NEVER knew I had snakes, one of my neighbor only found out when I moved out.

It's sad but that's how people are and if those neighbors put enough pressure on the local council you can be sure there will be a new ordinance in no time.......funny thing no one never cares about the crazy cat lady that has 10 or more cats in her house  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (04-22-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-18-2015),_andyroof1979_ (02-19-2015),Black Hills Reptiles (03-04-2015),_BumbleB_ (02-18-2015),_CrystalRose_ (02-19-2015),IsmQui718 (03-04-2015),_kitedemon_ (04-09-2015),PitOnTheProwl (03-04-2015)

----------


## Daigga

Well the good news is that almost every single comment on the story sides with the owner of the snakes. It's pretty obvious the people they interviewed didn't know anything about snakes and went out of their way to make their neighbors life difficult, which is a real shame. It's also obvious that the news article is trying to spin this into some dangerous animal hoarding story. It sucks when the media tries to take up arms against you.

----------

Black Hills Reptiles (03-04-2015),_CrystalRose_ (02-19-2015),IsmQui718 (03-04-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Wooooooow  :Taz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Wooooooow  :Taz:

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-19-2015)

----------


## bcr229

Well, his first mistake was buying a condo.  COA's are worse than HOA's.

My neighbors know we're the "snake people", and because of that we're contacted about once a month in warmer weather to relocate a black rat or garter snake from a garage.  They don't know how many we have, nor do they know about the retics.  A few have seen and like the king snakes, ball pythons, and boas.

There's also a couple of "lizard people" in the community who have geckos and chameleons, and of course we have not just one but two crazy cat ladies.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-19-2015)

----------


## KMG

Id much rather a crazy snake lady over a crazy cat lady.

When I lived in a apartment nobody knew I had snakes. Well the manager did but she kept it to herself. Now in a house I have one neighbor that knows I have *A* snake but has no idea what I actually have.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (02-19-2015)

----------


## KING JAMES

Rule one of snake keeping in a condo or development..don't tell neighbors you have snakes, Rule two of snake keeping in a condo or development...don't tell neighbors you have snakes.

----------


## artgecko

Yeah... it's for this reason I don't volunteer any info about our pets with our neighbors.  We just bought a house this summer and our neighborhood is filled with older couples or older ladies that seem kindo of "busy bodyish".  Not that they aren't nice... but the last thing I need is for a retired older lady to make it her job to get rid of the snakes I have in her neighborhood lol.  I agree that buying a condo wasn't the best move for this snake owner.  I wouldn't have one regardless, but it's just asking for trouble if you have pets (especially those that others fear).

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah... it's for this reason I don't volunteer any info about our pets with our neighbors.  We just bought a house this summer and our neighborhood is filled with older couples or older ladies that seem kindo of "busy bodyish".  Not that they aren't nice... but the last thing I need is for a retired older lady to make it her job to get rid of the snakes I have in her neighborhood lol.  I agree that buying a condo wasn't the best move for this snake owner.  I wouldn't have one regardless, but it's just asking for trouble if you have pets (especially those that others fear).

----------


## CrystalRose

Latest update to this. There was a village meeting about this last night. The neighbors are saying they can't list their condo for sale because of the snakes.

http://www.cbs58.com/story/28244709/...age-of-slinger

----------


## George1994

My neighbour is TERRIFIED of snakes. Luckily she is also a rational human being and understands that I will do my best to make sure it is secure and I also told her about Royal Pythons and how harmless they are.

----------


## Viol8r

> Latest update to this. There was a village meeting about this last night. The neighbors are saying they can't list their condo for sale because of the snakes.


Someone should tell those village people to mind their own business. I have a beware of snakes sign on my front door. lol My neighbors always ask me to remove snakes from their yard or whatever too. Anytime someone at work sees one they also come and get me...

----------


## IsmQui718

I'd totally agree with. It volunteering information to neighbors. I live in a very quiet area with very nosy neighbors. One of them asked me what the blue Light shining from my window was. She was referring to a LED light that's set up for a tropical fish setup. None of them know I have snakes. 

Another neighbor of mine seemed surprised I have dogs, since she never heard them barking. 

Although not ill-intentioned, some people can be really nosy. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The Golem

Condo guy could be in trouble for running  a business out of his residence. 
And 100+ snakes seems like a lot, his irresponsibility could end up with local council banning exotics or placing tight restrictions on them.

----------


## George1994

> Condo guy could be in trouble for running  a business out of his residence. 
> And 100+ snakes seems like a lot, his irresponsibility could end up with local council banning exotics or placing tight restrictions on them.


That seems very extreme...

----------


## Daigga

> Condo guy could be in trouble for running  a business out of his residence. 
> And 100+ snakes seems like a lot, his irresponsibility could end up with local council banning exotics or placing tight restrictions on them.


Running private businesses out of your home usually isn't illegal (I'll double check this later, heading into work soon). It also hardly matters how many restrictions they place on exotics, because ball pythons are not considered exotic in this case. The article states the snakes are all legal and that the owner broke no laws, only that his neighbors are making a national fuss about how they can't list their condo because of the national fuss they caused in the first place. 

It's a ridiculous scenario from start to finish.

----------


## bcr229

> Running private businesses out of your home usually isn't illegal (I'll double check this later, heading into work soon).


It's not a matter of legal vs illegal, any battle would be in civil court as a violation of the condo CCR's assuming the COA didn't just fine him for non-compliance first.  Many HOA's and COA's prohibit home-based businesses.  They don't address hobbies though, and according to the article the snake owner is in compliance with the rules.

The sellers stating they can't even list their home for sale is bravo sierra; snake-keeping by neighbors is not required to be disclosed.  Either their attorney is an idiot (which, after dealing with several is not outside the realm of possibility) or they're making that up.

----------

_T_Sauer_ (03-04-2015)

----------


## ajmreptiles

the guy was interviewed here http://www.herpnation.com/audio/ra29-030315/

----------


## blue roses

I tell none of my neighbors any of my business. We all live in houses on half acre plots. No one knows i have snakes. It is my business and no one elses. Most of us have been here over 20 years and do not want any of these associations started, and don't think one of the new people haven;t suggested it. but he got shot down. No one here wants anyone telling them, how to live, what size dog you can have, or what you can plant. He even said we need to clean up by getting rid of all the chickens. Thank god so many of my neighbors have chickens. He is not a very happy camper. So my snakes stay my secret.

----------


## Black Hills Reptiles

This is just messed up. Usark is going to get involved and tell the neighbors to butt out..


Usark is involved

----------


## Daniel.michelle

"My neighbors have a farm and they have an entire barn full of muddy animals that wallow in their own filth!  They are only allowed to keep 5 cows, but there are nearly 100 chickens and pigs!  They are on their own property and don't bother us with them and stay on their own property, but the idea that other people have a different view on life is atrocious!"  (Sarcasm, I love the farm next door lol)

I loathe people who can't accept that different people have different opinions and lifestyles...  now if the snakes were kept poorly and escaping or something, that would be another thing.  But if someone is within their rights ton own a pet and aren't directly bothering you, then don't complain about it...  (I bet the elderly couple have not even seen any of their neighbors snakes.  You bet I'd love to see their collection! )

----------


## MarkS

The idea of not being able to sell your house because one of your neighbors has pet snakes is complete baloney. I've owned pet snakes for over 30 years.  Many years ago when I was selling my old house, my realtor suggested that I get rid of my snakes because she thought it would be difficult to sell with them in the house.  I told her that I wasn't going to do that.  Not only did my house sell easily, I actually had people coming to my open house JUST so they could see the snakes.

----------

IsmQui718 (03-06-2015)

----------


## CrystalRose

This is the latest update. This was posted on one of the local facebook reptile groups:

Due to neighbors dislike of one resident's pet snakes, the Village of Slinger has erupted in a volley of threats and bullying of people who keep any pets other than dogs and cats.  The resident who owns the snakes has had action upon him from his condo association and is now required to dispose of all his pets or move.  However, as we were told in the beginning this change WILL impact the entire ordinance.  While it is still in the draft stages, it is moving to create a lot of homeless pets.  It will also foster a large amount of animosity between neighbors.  At one of the meetings Board President Russell E Brandt disclosed that his neighbor owned 5 pet ferrets.  The newest revision only allows for 3.  As an official for the city, we expect that Mr. Brandt will turn in his neighbor because he knows that his neighbor is in violation.  Ferrets, exotic pet birds, chinchillas, reptiles and fish are not pets that leave their homes on a regular basis, so the only way for the city to know who is in violation is for neighbors to spy on and harass neighbors.  Slinger is now turning it's citizens on each other in a police state for what pets they own.  


Below you will find the current revision.  PLEASE if you live in slinger or know someone who does, have them speak out to their representatives against this.  Please let your friends know.  The next board meeting will be Monday April 20th at 6 pm.  We need new voices to speak against these changes and most of all we need Slinger RESIDENTS to come out against it.

----------


## CrystalRose

Screenshots of the proposed ordinance.

Part 1.



Part 2.



Part 3.

----------


## Daigga

It's a witch hunt. Ridiculous legislation based on something people don't understand and therefore fear that just ends up turning them against each other. They've banned everything besides cats and dogs for no reason other than some very nosy neighbors causing a stink.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-23-2015),_CrystalRose_ (04-09-2015)

----------


## bcr229

> ...the only way for the city to know who is in violation is for neighbors to spy on and harass neighbors.


This right here, exotic pet ownership aside, is why condominium and HOA communities should be avoided.  BTDT just once, heck I even sat on the board to try to make changes, never ever again.

----------

_CrystalRose_ (04-09-2015)

----------


## DennisM

Geeze, they are even banning hippos and rhinos as pets.  I'm sure this has been a big problem for them!

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (04-23-2015)

----------

